# Can i use Phillips 4100k bulbs for my aquariums?



## Radical MT (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm sure you can use that bulb. The question will be, for what type of plants are you going to use it for... I was using 6 75 watts curl cfl at 2700k I guess and they were doing ok for my plants. See picture.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aquariumrookie said:


> Could I use them?
> .


Sure.. why not
For reference since I love "visuals"..











> 8000k Sylvania FO32/SKYWHITE/XP 'Sky White'
> 6500k Philips F32T8/DX 'Daylight'
> 5000k Philips F32T8/TL850 (sometimes called 'Sunlight')
> 4100k Sylvania FO32/841 'Cool White'
> ...


http://www.lighting-gallery.net/gallery/displayimage.php?album=1574&pos=76&pid=51785


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Kelvin is not what I would call an actual point saying that all the light is that frequency. I think of it as more of an indication with some on each side. So a 6500K might be the "best" but still much of it is 5000 or 8000 maybe. I think of it as more of a sloppy average. Sliding on the rating from 6500 to 5500 should give us an indication the main frequency is lower but does not mean it will not work. Just work maybe a little less well if your plants are of a type which required 6500? Natural daylight varies a good deal so it is not a great big thing when our lighting varies.


----------

